# just ordered



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

i just ordered out of mayer getting 3 silver sebrights and 3 new hampshire reds


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I just got my first sebright last week. She's a little over a year old. Very pretty, very quick!!! Smart too! Nice choice of birds. You're going to enjoy them all so much.


----------

